# More Stuff this month



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

A few more projects wrapping up this week.

An Elk in the round piece that is being donated to the Rocky Mountain Elk foundation. Birch butcher block 25"

A first pass at painting the Steampunk Humpy x to Hummer = Humvie, salmon piece. Half way through the salmon species now. 

and a first pass at painting Captain Cave man. I am pretty sure I emailed everyone who wanted that file.. except those of you who only speak in LOA..... Languages other than Aspire. Just cant get that tool path file stuff to work.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I've ran out of adjectives to describe your work!! I hope your making a lot of money for the obvious amount of time you put into your work.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great work, as usual, Scott! I still haven't had time to try the files in my LOA software, Fusion 360. I can now see the proverbial light at the end tunnel and hope to get a chance later this week to see how the stl files look.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What they said . 
Scott , I sure like that perimeter frame your doing around the Elk, very nice touch. There all great pieces , you’ve got some major talent their


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant Scott.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My hero. Nothing more to add.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

for a newbie - your work is so impressive from the cnc standpoint, as well as the finish/paint greatness. thank you for sharing that, it helps people like me stay motivated to learning the craft!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love the colors. Great work as always


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking very good, Scott.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Man I wish I had half of the talent you have!! Those look incredible.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TimPa said:


> for a newbie - your work is so impressive from the cnc standpoint, as well as the finish/paint greatness. thank you for sharing that, it helps people like me stay motivated to learning the craft!


thanks Tim. lots of inspiring work on this forum for sure.


----------

